# LRP Competition Sphere.



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Is this still a good speedo(2007) edition?? Or am I behind the times, considering LRP has all new speedos out? I plan on running a Novak 13.5 Ballistic with this speedo,, am I good or not? thanks for your help.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

I am still running one, it seems to be right on par with my Losi systems. It does not have the usb options that most high end ESC's have but performance wise running a 13.5 motor is just as good.


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info my brother, i was just worried it was'nt up to par with the latest in motors, and I'm not to concerned about not have the computer options, so that makes me feel good that it's still a good speedo, thanks again.


----------



## motoxr (Nov 12, 2009)

the thing the old sphere does not have is built in timing in the software in the speed control. the newer models have a timing feature that advances the timing in the motor. makes a pretty big diff in top speed. a buddy of mine is team xray and he runs the ko speed control, we run 13.5 motors in the touring car and it looks like he is running a 8.5 or something like it. i was shocked at the difference


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

The sphere 07 has timing in the profiles, just like the tc's, spx's, etc.


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the timing issue guys,,,,, the 07 version still does the job!


----------



## crf311 (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry for highjacking your thread but do your opinions still feel the same way about the Sphere brushed & brushless, the model prior to the Competition. I want to install a brushless system into my new RC10R5 but I have to trade my QC2 for it...


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I dont personally have any knowledge on the original sphere. I would say it would probably work just fine for you.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The original Sphere doesn't have any of the timing advance software, so it will run basically the same as a Novak. The software timing doesn't seem to help much (if any) in oval racing. I think it's motor limit is a 6.5 turn. "On resistance" not quite as good as a GTB, but better than a Havoc.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

I allways ran my original spheres in modified.worked great

Jake


----------

